
'Devastating' bug pops secure doors at airports, hospitals - wglb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/04/devastating_bug_pops_secure_doors_at_airports_hospitals/
======
wglb
Ah, post with one comment couple of days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11429941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11429941)

~~~
dang
Since that one has the comment and came earlier, we've put it in the second-
chance pool (described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926)
and the other links there) and marked yours as a dupe. Sorry Bill!

~~~
wglb
Understood.

